# Tagalog: Siya ay dinala



## actively

Hello po

Gusto ko po lang malaman kung may diperensya sa pagitan ng paggamit ng "ay" at "ang" sa itong situwasyon:

1. Siya ay dinala ang mga libro sa aklatan
2. Siya ang dinala ang mga libro sa aklatan
3. Siya ay pinuntahan ang bahay namin
4. Siya ang pinuntahan ang bahay namin

Ibig sabihin "He brought *the books *to the library" (Object Focus, pero kapag gusto kong bigyan-diin ang salitang "siya")

Sa tingin ko po, mali ang ikalawa at ikaapat na pangungusap. Mali po ba ang mga iyon dapat hindi 'object' ang "siya"?
At pwede rin po bang sabihin "Siya ay nagdala / Siya ang nagdala ng mga libro sa aklatan"? 

Maraming salamat po nalilito ako


----------



## LearnLungs

Unfortunately all of the sentences are actually wrong or sound off but good try though

First you have to remmber the basic sentence pattern in Tagalog which is V-S-O 

 --V--------S-------------------O----
Dinala niya ang mga libro sa aklatan
He brought the books to the library

but if you want the focus to be on the subject the conjugation of the verb is different:
Siya ang nagdala ng mga libro sa aklatan
He (was the one who) brought the books to the library

remember when you see the word 'ay' in Tagalog it's actually the unnatural sentence form of Tagalog 

(Natural form)
Dinala niya ang mga libro sa aklatan
will turn into
(Subject-focus)
Siya (ay) ang nagdala ng mga libro sa aklatan 

Siya - he/she
ay - is (This is actually irrelevant here and can be removed)
ang nagdala - the one who brought
ng mga libro - the books
sa - (location) to
aklatan - the library

(Object-focus)
Ang mga libro sa aklatan ay dinala niya

For your last question yes you can use both of those, both of them are correct but have different meanings in tagalog

Siya ay nagdala ng mga libro sa aklatan
He BROUGHT books to the library

Siya ang nagdala ng mga libro sa aklatan
HE (was the who) brought  the books to the library

I hope you understand, now that I think about it, it really is hard to explain the sentence structures and conjugation of Tagalog haha


----------



## actively

LearnLungs said:


> Unfortunately all of the sentences are actually wrong or sound off but good try though
> 
> First you have to remmber the basic sentence pattern in Tagalog which is V-S-O
> 
> --V--------S-------------------O----
> Dinala niya ang mga libro sa aklatan
> He brought the books to the library
> 
> but if you want the focus to be on the subject the conjugation of the verb is different:
> Siya ang nagdala ng mga libro sa aklatan
> He (was the one who) brought the books to the library
> 
> remember when you see the word 'ay' in Tagalog it's actually the unnatural sentence form of Tagalog
> 
> (Natural form)
> Dinala niya ang mga libro sa aklatan
> will turn into
> (Subject-focus)
> Siya (ay) ang nagdala ng mga libro sa aklatan
> 
> Siya - he/she
> ay - is (This is actually irrelevant here and can be removed)
> ang nagdala - the one who brought
> ng mga libro - the books
> sa - (location) to
> aklatan - the library
> 
> (Object-focus)
> Ang mga libro sa aklatan ay dinala niya
> 
> For your last question yes you can use both of those, both of them are correct but have different meanings in tagalog
> 
> Siya ay nagdala ng mga libro sa aklatan
> He BROUGHT books to the library
> 
> Siya ang nagdala ng mga libro sa aklatan
> HE (was the who) brought  the books to the library
> 
> I hope you understand, now that I think about it, it really is hard to explain the sentence structures and conjugation of Tagalog haha



Ah okay, I think I understood! Basically, all four of the sentences are grammatically incorrect because "siya" is not the object, correct? Further, to emphasize that it was indeed* "he/she" *who brought the books, it would be the last sentence you wrote?
Thank you!


----------



## princeipeazul

Firstly, to translate your sentence _He brought the books to the library_, I would say *Dinala nya ang mga libro sa aklatan.*

Secondly, _ay _and _ang are _completely two different words. On the first hand, _ay _is a linking word. It links the subject to the predicate. For example:
_Sya ay nandito._ → He is here. (adverb)
_Sya ay maganda._ →She is pretty. (adjective)
_Sya ay nasa bahay._ → He is at home. (preposition)
_Sya ay sumasayaw. _→ He is dancing. (verb)

However, Filipinos don't speak like that. We speak in a way where the predicate comes first, then the subject. Thus we say:
_Nandito sya
Maganda sya
Nasa bahay sya
Sumasayaw sya_ (notice the loss of the word _ay_)

On the other hand, _ang _is a word that marks the subject of the sentence such as in _Kumain ang bata._

The thing about our language is that *Tagalog doesn't have object pronouns*.

Tagalog verbs with infix *-in-* are actually the passive form of their *-um-* counterparts. Therefore:
_K*um*ain ako ng mansanas  _means I ate an apple. While,
_K*in*ain ko ang mansanas _means I ate the apple, but literally means, the apple was eaten by me.

Therefore, the pronouns _ko, mo, nya, nila, natin _and _namin_ are actually translated in English as by me, by you, by him, by them, and by us.

In Tagalog if you say, _K*in*ain ako_, it would mean I was eaten. Passive sentences are much more common in Tagalog than it is in English.


Going back to your sentence, the root word _dala_  refers to the carrying of something. If you prefix _mag- (magdala) _it acquires the meaning of carrying or bringing of something like in, _*Nag*dala ako ng malaking bag _which means I brought a big bag. If you use the infix _-in-_ to it, it acquires the meaning of being carried or being brought to a place such us in_ D*in*ala ko ang bag_ which means, The bag was brought by me.

So, to answer your question:

OBJECT FOCUS → Dinala nya ang libro sa aklatan → The book was brought by him to the library.
SUBJECT FOCUS → Nagdala sya ng libro sa aklatan → He brought a book to the library.


----------

